# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  "Зал самоубийц" онлайн игра как в фильме

## Taking Life From Me

Есть одна игра Second Life, она очень похожа на ту, в которую играли в фильме "Зал самоубийц" и весит 100МБ. Назвать SecondLife "игрой" было бы немного неверно. Скорее о ней можно говорить как о некоем "киберспространстве", открытом для свободного творчества. Стоит сказать, что любители классических онлайн игр, как WoW или L2 найдут здесь для себя мало интересного. Здесь нет уровня игрока, нет предусмотренных игрой боев и мобов. В основном весь мир строится на визуальном восприятии и является огромным инструментарием, в котором можно воплотить, при должном умении, все что угодно.

Было бы недальновидно считать Secondlife этакой онлайновой разновидностью Симс. Если поискать, каждый может найти здесь что-то для себя - острова, посвященные ролевым играм самой разной направленности, магазины, выставки, клубы и прочее. Очень развита секс-индустрия - и в этом отношении СЛ - игрушка никак не для детей (официально регистрироваться разрешено лишь совершеннолетним, для тех кому меньше 18 существует отдельное пространство teen grid).

Сервер (на местном жаргоне grid) у СЛ всего один, и население в основном англоговорящее, хотя есть несколько русских островов, и русское сообщество продолжает развиваться. В целом знание языков приветствуется и существенно облегчает жизнь в СЛ, но надо сказать, что и общение в СЛ существенно облегчает обучение языкам. 
Качать лучше всего этот клиент http://www.firestormviewer.org/downloads/ в нем немного больше разных функций, а регистрироваться тут https://join.secondlife.com/?lang=ru-RU
И еще, при регистрации могут возникнуть проблемы. Нужно заполнять все на латинице, даже контрольный вопрос. Регистрируйтесь на электронный адрес известного мирового почтового сервиса (например @yahoo.com или @gmail.com). Если все ровно возникают проблемы, обратитесь за помощью в группы посвященные игре. И ещё одна рекомендация перед началом регистрации. Для нормальной жизни во "второй жизни" проверьте свой компьютер и интернет-соединение по таблице с минимальными параметрами. Для более-менее комфортного присутствия в Second Life достаточно безлимитного интернета скоростью 256 кб/сек. Конечно, чем выше скорость и производительность вашего компьютера, тем лучше вы будете ощущать все радости этого нового виртуального мира.

----------


## mertvec

> ...Там не нужно качаться, убивать кого-то, ...


 Кто-то в это играет? =\

ЗЫ: Мелкнула мысль о форумном сервере Minecraft'a ...

----------


## Ева

вы не могли бы прислать ссылку на эту игру?

----------


## No Name

Качаю в данный момент)
попробуем)

----------


## No Name

Игру на тореннте никто не раздает :С

----------


## Taking Life From Me

http://secondlife.com/ вот ссылка на регистрацию и скачивание, на сайте выбираете персонажа  потом автоматически появляется ссылка на скачивание.

----------


## No Name

спасибо!

----------


## Taking Life From Me

если будет нужна какая-то помощь в игре пишите в ЛС

----------


## darkwood

о я б поиграла)))

----------


## Catherine Hummer

Есть еще игра IMVU но она только для тех, кто хорошо владеет английским. там создаешь персонажа и общаешься с людьми из разных стран. Игра отличная, но присутствует языковой барьер  www.imvu.com

----------


## Dementiy

Мне кажется, что будущее за "виртуальной реальностью", но до тех пор пока эти миры делаются дилетантами, - ловить там нечего.
Вот когда этим займутся такие гиганты как Google или Facebook, - тогда будет действительно интересно.  :EEK!:

----------


## CRIME

Скачал игру, но там зарегистрироватся нельзя.

----------


## CRIME

Вот такая ошибка выходи ?

----------


## Taking Life From Me

Проблема "Сейчас недоступна регистрация"
Просто подождите пару часов и попробуйте еще раз. Попробуйте сменить свой ip(c помощью прокси) или перезагрузить роутер или модем. Попробуйте с другими данными(логин, пароль, почта и т.п(заполните все английскими буквами) Попробуйте поставить возраст больше 18 лет

Попробовала снова создать аккаутнт, у меня все получается. Могу предложить только чтоб я регистрировала вас на ваш эмейл, а вы потом меняли пароль.
Вот еще клиент через который можно играть http://www.firestormviewer.org/downloads/

----------


## Special_Kai

я там постоянно зависаю в текстурах )
а куда идти то? оказалась на необитаемом острове у костра 0.0

----------


## Taking Life From Me

там есть поисковик, вводи куда бы хотелось пойти и там найдет кучу мест. бывают там не качественные локации с кривыми текстурами. просто в основном все там сделано обычными людьми, кроме стартовых локаций и пару стандартных мест. мой ник в игре Vizantiya, если будут вопросы с радостью помогу.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Игра не очень если честно в плане управления. Хотя меня она завлекла только на 10 минут. Попробую дать ей второй шанс как-нибудь на днях.

----------


## Taking Life From Me

Первый раз когда я зашла в нее тоже пробыла 10 минут, ничего непонятно, неудобно, и вышла. Примерно через год зашла, разобралась и затянуло.

----------


## Taking Life From Me

Творческая игра, если разобраться, можно делать все что захочешь.

----------


## neji

и купить премиум акк который нужен чтобы создавать свой контент. и вообще это не игра а прога для общения.

----------


## Traumerei

Нет желающих организовать встречу в IMVU  :Wink: ?

----------


## Taking Life From Me

> Нет желающих организовать встречу в IMVU ?


 Я желаю, сегодня создала там персонажа.

----------


## Traumerei

> Я желаю, сегодня создала там персонажа.


 А как Вас там зовут ?

----------


## Taking Life From Me

Я посидела в IMVU часок и поняла, что там не так много возможностей по сравнению с Second Life. На долго меня не затянуло. Для общения в самый раз, так как удобно, что при включении компьютера (если так настроить) игра всегда включается и с тобой могут начать чат. Это могла бы быть социальная сеть нового поколения.

----------


## Taking Life From Me

Есть кто начал играть в Second Life?

----------

